# GPS Lake contour programs



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello,

I was wondering what programs you guys use in your handheld GPS for lake contours. I have a Rhino 530. I have heard that Lakemaster is a good one but it doesn't look like it will work with a Rhino 530. Do any of you know of another good one?? Thanks


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

How about Navionics (sp) i heard there new chips arent bad but idk since i have an H2O and use the lakemaster chips


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I havn't heard much about Navionics but I will check it out. Does the lakemaster chip have 2' contours?


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

there are 5' 3' and 1' contours matters if they are high definition or not.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

The lakes on the navionics chips are 1' contours unless the lake hasnt been researched yet then its just the DNR Map that you can buy at bait stores. But still very helpful when want to know the basic layout of a lake!!!


----------

